# Hello? Is this forum dead?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It seems it lost a lot of traffic lately. What's the reason? Too many HDR posted? To many doctored up photos? Not enough pictures of hot cars? The forum turned into lame camera/lens discussion? Will posting beautiful naked ladies liven up this place? :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

pathetic, only seven lurkers. :rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

If you have some nice pictures of the ladies to post I'll happily look at them.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah, its been pretty quiet without much exchange of ideas.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

I need help with my photography...if you guys are willing to give it a shot. 

Let me rephrase...HDR photography.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ShopVac said:


> I need help with my photography...if you guys are willing to give it a shot.
> 
> Let me rephrase...HDR photography.


Ok, what is the question?


----------



## Chris S (Jan 16, 2008)

ok ill post something up soonish


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bumped.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

:hi:


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Snareman said:


> Ok, what is the question?


Okay...but please keep in mind, you asked. 

So...this is my first run of trying HDR.

Few notes on these first
1) The camera is a cheap Canon A540...as stated in the other link here, I have a D90 in the works (should arrive tomorrow). I'm hoping to get this down prior to my trip to Italy in a couple weeks. I do realize the A540 has a small lens and low light issues are part of my problem.

2) I've tried working with both the ISO settings and shutter speeds. The ISO settings came across grainy (and I'm not posting those). The shutter settings came out a little better, as you may see in some of these. Is it better to do this with the shutter than the ISO settings or am I wrong in this?

3) The software I'm using is Photoshop CS5. I'm new to this, just coming off PS v5 from the dark ages. If you are familiar with this, I'm doing nothing but the HDR merge followed by a 'Photorealistic High Contrast' setting.

4) Most of these pictures have 3 settings merged (over exposed, normal, and under exposed)...I've tried more but the picture looks less impressive. Is there a standard to use with this?

5) With these pictures, I'll let you know the settings of all 3 pictures used, but only show the middle picture as the test.

6) With showing the picture...I'll let you know what I think is wrong with it, you let me know if I'm on the right track.

Finally, I'm open to critique...I really would like to get better with this. If I ask questions, please don't consider it as rude, I'm questioning because I don't know.

Test #1 Flower shots of the side yard. 
Exposures: 1/4 - 1/15 - 1/125
Thoughts - Not bad, but nothing really pops. I would expect more color from the flowers on the green leaves. Also, the leaves are very blurry at the bottom.
Test








HDR









Test #2 Back of car with sunset 
Exposures: 1/15 - 1/40 - 1/160
Thoughts - Lines appear crisp, but colors are not popping again, especially in the sunset. Hoping for more orange.








HDR









Test #3 Sun reflection from hood 
Exposures: 1/15 - 1/25 - 1/250
Thoughts - In my opinion, the worst of the bunch. I don't really feel like going to HDR in this case did anything. No color, no reflection, no anything. Actually, if you would ask me, I'd say the top picture looks better.
Test








HDR









Test #1 Sunset
Exposures: 1/6 - 1/50 - 1/800
Thoughts - Actually starting to get some color in the picture...but clarity is completely gone. The grass appears to be a blur and seems like I have some ghosting.
Test








HDR









Test #1 Front of car, shooting away from sun
Exposures: 1/4 - 1/15 - 1/250
Thoughts - In my opinion, this is the best I could offer in my tests. I'm starting to get some definition in the colors...but I know I've seen better.
Test








HDR









Please help...ask questions...let me know. Once the new camera comes in, I know some of this will get better, but I'd like to gain a better idea on how to do this before then.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

they dont appear to be hdr ,they are almost all over-exposed and blown out...some thing is wrong..maybe not enough steps for the amount of light.

also merged photos come out very flat and compressed and first need to be edited and brought back to life....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

My honest suggestion would be to read this website several times over and just start experimenting. Trey gives some great information on how to get started with HDR photography and also goes over what needs should be done in processing.

Also a few quick items:

HDR is best done with a tripod using ISO100 and Aperture priority mode.
HDR shots can be done handheld by upping the ISO or playing with the Aperture, however the higher the ISO the more noise that is introduced and the harder it is to create a good HDR
Your photos included a lot of trees/bushes which can make for some very tough HDR shots since the smallest breeze can create a lot of ghosting within the trees/bushes.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

chicagofan00 said:


> My honest suggestion would be to read this website several times over and just start experimenting. Trey gives some great information on how to get started with HDR photography and also goes over what needs should be done in processing.
> 
> Also a few quick items:
> 
> ...


Thanks...I'll take a look at this site.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ShopVac said:


> Thanks...I'll take a look at this site.


You're welcome. :thumbup:


----------

